# If you use Texas rigs out of a boat you may want to make one of these



## rnelson5 (Aug 7, 2016)

We put this together yesterday in hopes of getting better organized and saving space in the boat this fall. I actually got this idea from a forum member and saw them in action last year. It is a simple design if you have a pedistal seat mount on the deck of your boat. We just used a piece of square tubing topped with angle iron and braced. For the piece that sticks through the mount, we just got a long bolt and cut the head off of it and attached it to the inside of the square tubing.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Aug 7, 2016)

Good idea! What lengths are you rigs?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 7, 2016)

Good idea for most places, but it would knocked off quick in the woods seems like.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 7, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Good idea for most places, but it would knocked off quick in the woods seems like.



Ya I don't hunt timber so that is not an issue for me, but I understand exactly what you are saying.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 7, 2016)

kevbo3333 said:


> Good idea! What lengths are you rigs?



My rigs are 40" for the most part. I am going to see how it goes the first part of early season. I may shorten the pole and let the decoys hang down over the front deck and touch the floor of the boat as this was suggested to me. I did take the boat out today with it as it sits just to see if I needed to make adjustments and it seemed to do fine.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Aug 8, 2016)

I was thinking about making a 12" pole with a T on top and mount it in my front spud pole hole then let my decoys sit on the front deck. I have 60" leads on most my Trigs.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 8, 2016)

kevbo3333 said:


> I was thinking about making a 12" pole with a T on top and mount it in my front spud pole hole then let my decoys sit on the front deck. I have 60" leads on most my Trigs.



Not a bad idea there either. Post it up if you make it.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Them welds though!


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 9, 2016)

Flaustin1 said:


> Them welds though!



When I called around to local shops I got prices between $160 and $300.... We have about $35 in it. If you would like to make a better looking one, I will shoot you a shipping address you can send it to when you are done. At the end of the day when I get done hanging ducks from it, you won't be able to see the pole anyways.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 9, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> When I called around to local shops I got prices between $160 and $300.... We have about $35 in it. If you would like to make a better looking one, I will shoot you a shipping address you can send it to when you are done. At the end of the day when I get done hanging ducks from it, you won't be able to see the pole anyways.



Im just poking fun.  Welding/fabricating, machining is my thing so I always notice that kinda stuff.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 9, 2016)

Flaustin1 said:


> Im just poking fun.  Welding/fabricating, machining is my thing so I always notice that kinda stuff.



My offer still stands on a better one.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm a good JB Welder!


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 9, 2016)

kevbo3333 said:


> I'm a good JB Welder!



Heard that!!!! I have quite a few things around being held together with it lol.


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 9, 2016)

I used two aluminum horseshoes on top of mine, Looks like a W.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 10, 2016)

Gaducker said:


> I used two aluminum horseshoes on top of mine, Looks like a W.



Interesting. Do you just loop them over the bottom of the U?


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 10, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> Interesting. Do you just loop them over the bottom of the U?



Put them on a loop like you put keys on and then just drop the entire loop on the horseshoe.  very compact.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Aug 10, 2016)

what the heck kind of cooler is in the bed of your truck?


----------



## dom (Aug 10, 2016)

krazybronco2 said:


> what the heck kind of cooler is in the bed of your truck?



looks like cabelas


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 10, 2016)

Gaducker said:


> Put them on a loop like you put keys on and then just drop the entire loop on the horseshoe.  very compact.



I will have to check that design out.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 10, 2016)

dom said:


> looks like cabelas



Yep cheaper than a Yeti and made in the USA.


----------



## dfhooked (Aug 10, 2016)

Just don't travel
Down the road with em
Hangin or the paint on your decoys will get wore out. Great design though. Pm me the specs if you don't mind


----------



## hrstille (Aug 11, 2016)

we just leave ours in the pits. makes things easy


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 11, 2016)

hrstille said:


> we just leave ours in the pits. makes things easy



Ya if I had a lease with pits that would be easier lol.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 11, 2016)

dfhooked said:


> Just don't travel
> Down the road with em
> Hangin or the paint on your decoys will get wore out. Great design though. Pm me the specs if you don't mind



I won't. When we are rolling down the highway they will be in the floor of the boat. The pole is just for organization and space saving while going to and from hunting spots. This particular pole is 48" tall with a 24 piece of angle iron on top. Like I mentioned before, the part that sticks into the seat base is just a long bolt that we cut the head off of and welded to the inside of the sure 48" tube. I drilled 4 holes on either side and that is about it. There are probably better designs out there, this is just what we came up with.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Aug 12, 2016)

I just throw them in the floor stomp  and muddy them good and let my boy washs them up good when we get back and put them in the sacks for the next morning.


----------



## dfhooked (Aug 12, 2016)

This is a great space saving idea for anyone that hunts marsh or open water with more then one other person in the boat. Timber runs this does not apply too but I'm making one to save space in the marsh. Thanks for the idea Robbie


----------



## ThreeAmigos (Aug 19, 2016)

Quick example of what we do when this is needed. I take one of my spud poles and drop it through a emt pipe strap mounted on my front deck edge. Clip decoys to the holes in the spud handle. Tie off bottom with a rubber twist tie so they don't move. I use orange so I can find in bottom of boat if I drop it. When traveling, just pull the pole up and lay in the boat floor.


----------

